# Tonight’s rant about Denmark Euro game.



## Milzy (12 Jun 2021)

Broadcasting companies will instantly apologise for foul language or immediately turn the cameras away should a streaker invade the pitch but they have no issue showing a player in need of urgent medical attention or a grieving wife. Absolutely disgusting that, speechless.


----------



## Over the Ord (12 Jun 2021)

Wasn’t watching the match but saw highlights and I agree with you on showing the people in distress, although showing the players support for the family was positive.


----------



## ColinJ (12 Jun 2021)

The news on Channel 4 showed no pictures of events - their reporter described what had happened instead.


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2021)

It’s not easy making instant editorial decisions. 
I imagine lessons will be learned from this. 

Streakers used to get airtime but now the cameras don’t show it. Lesson learned. 

I remember watching the grim aftermath of the Senna’s crash live on TV. Nowadays F1 would stop showing footage far quicker. Lesson learned.


----------



## cougie uk (12 Jun 2021)

Similar stuff has happened on cycling coverage. The seriousness takes a while to become apparent. Nothing to stop you from turning over though.


----------



## craigwend (12 Jun 2021)

BBC apologised already...
https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


----------



## Beebo (12 Jun 2021)

craigwend said:


> BBC apologised already...
> https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...kCopy&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=sharebar


It’s very difficult for BBC to make a decision when they are receiving a feed from a third party. 
The cameras were on wide angle shots as soon as they knew it was serious. 
The footage of Mrs Eriksen was not necessary but wasn’t the BBCs fault.


----------



## HMS_Dave (13 Jun 2021)

I think it's fair to say that initially, the severity of the situation wasn't picked up by the UEFA TV crew, no one really expects what happened on the pitch yesterday to happen, it is a incredibly rare. However, i think that the magnitude of the incident would have been picked up long before it was cut to the studio. I really don't know if the BBC had the power to cut to the studio at any point, but i would imagine that surely they'd have that editorial power to do so. In fact, Ian Wright seems to think they should have and he certainly has more TV punditry experience than me...


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2021)

We saw very little of the incident in Denmark. It cut to a shot outside Parken very quickly.

Youtube was full of it very quickly, there are some ghouls out there.

But the overwhelming feeling was that there are far more important things than football. The Finlands team and supporters were a credit to Finland.

To anyone Who finds any humour in this. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

With the greatest respect to everyone and not being remotely interested in sport, just saw this and wondered what was going on. Why can't people be as concerned and shocked about the many inequalities of people suffering in so many ways every day in every country. We seem happy to be blind to that but a person collapsing during a game of sport on TV spurs national coverage? People are still dying from war, starvation, famine right now. Why no national outrage and effort to help?


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> With the greatest respect to everyone and not being remotely interested in sport, just saw this and wondered what was going on. Why can't people be as concerned and shocked about the many inequalities of people suffering in so many ways every day in every country. We seem happy to be blind to that but a person collapsing during a game of sport on TV spurs national coverage? People are still dying from war, starvation, famine right now. Why no national outrage and effort to help?


I posted this in the Sports sub forum. It sums it up nicely. 



Beebo said:


> Nice phrase to sum up today.
> “Sport is the most important of the least important things”


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jun 2021)

I get that people die every day but it was very shocking to see it live! My husband, a Yorkshire man not given to emotion, was very shaken up! We are usually distanced from death, it’s an abstract and remote thing. Seeing it so close to hand and so unexpected was very difficult.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2021)

I have zero interest in football but this incident made me think what a harsh game it can be. This young mans footballing career is likely over now. Football can suck you in build you up and spit you out just as quickly.


----------



## gbb (13 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I have zero interest in football but this incident made me think what a harsh game it can be. This young mans footballing career is likely over now. Football can suck you in build you up and spit you out just as quickly.


It's not football though, its life, simple. Football places huge exertion on people as do many other sports, our own included. Thankfully its extraordinarily rare. It is a sobering thought though.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I have zero interest in football but this incident made me think what a harsh game it can be. This young mans footballing career is likely over now. Football can suck you in build you up and spit you out just as quickly.


As can anything in life. It is a positive thing that football has made Christian financially secure and given him a great life. He is a national treasure in Denmark and that will not change. 

A cardiac arrest cannot be attributed to football. On the contrary. You would think being a fit footballer would help prevent it.

Having said that a good friend of mine died on a football pitch when he was 20 of a cardiac arrest. He was super fit.


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Jun 2021)

This shows how even the most healthy can have underlying issues, which might affect our everyday lives, often without warning, bringing a total change for us and those around us.
The public nature of this incident is unfortunate, for he and his family, and seemingly many others around the world, and it may be right that tv coverage was inadvertently poor control on broadcast.
On a slightly different tack, 
End of life, and the issues which bring this are not often discussed openly in this country, and if this were to change could result in greater understanding of the issues, a more robust support for us all, and better understanding that we will all have an end, which could be considered ‘good’.
Best wishes to the footballer and his family and friends, and to those who have had an emotional response to watching it, on this occasion all is well.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

And it goes to prove the (somewhat miss used) saying, 'Make the most of every day you get. I try to live by it but do have off days as do we all I guess.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

It is really scary to think that this happened to a very fit young sportsman who would have getting regular detailed health checks. 

It sounds like he was lucky to survive (hopefully) without permanent damage, although unless they can find a cause and fix the problem that is probably the end of his career. 

Although shocking to spectators, it was a good thing that it happened where and when it did. If medical care had not been immediately available like that then he would not have survived.


----------



## Cathryn (13 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> Although shocking to spectators, it was a good thing that it happened where and when it did. If medical care had not been immediately available like that then he would not have survived.


That is SUCH a good point! Heck!


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> As can anything in life. It is a positive thing that football has made Christian financially secure and given him a great life. He is a national treasure in Denmark and that will not change.
> 
> A cardiac arrest cannot be attributed to football. On the contrary. You would think being a fit footballer would help prevent it.
> 
> Having said that a good friend of mine died on a football pitch when he was 20 of a cardiac arrest. He was super fit.


A consultant cardiologist was on the radio. He said all Spurs player have heart screening annually and he suspects Inter Milan would do too seeing how much they pay for their players. So even being super fit and with the most sophisticated screening money can buy these thing still happen.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

Another reason why everyone should know how to use a defibrillator.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Another reason why everyone should know how to use a defibrillator.


Just got another one installed in an old phone box here. We have several dotted around the town now.


----------



## Beebo (13 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Another reason why everyone should know how to use a defibrillator.


Our parkrun has 2. Never been used fortunately.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2021)

We have just paid for a new one in the village after the last one was stolen  What I did not know was that if they are stolen, whoever owns it can immobilise it through an app. The new one has a tracker installed.


----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> We have just paid for a new one in the village after the last one was stolen  What I did not know was that if they are stolen, whoever owns it can immobilise it through an app. The new one has a tracker installed.


I haven’t looked closely at the ones we have. Is there anything to unlock them, like a code or something that you might need your phone to obtain? I am one of these people that still hardly carries mine and would hate to not be able to gain access if that was the case.


----------



## presta (13 Jun 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> A cardiac arrest cannot be attributed to football. On the contrary. You would think being a fit footballer would help prevent it.


Then think again, large quantities of exercise increase the risk of developing a heart arrhythmia. Exercise is just like food, good for you in moderation, harmful in excess.



ColinJ said:


> It is really scary to think that this happened to a very fit young sportsman who would have getting regular detailed health checks.


I had two Bruce tests, three holter monitors, and more ECGs than you can poke a stick at, but the only times the NHS have ever seen my arrhythmia are the other ten occasions when I've fetched up at A&E in an ambulance.

From the Bethesda Eligibility Recommendations for Competitive Athletes With Cardiovascular Abnormalities:
_"Arrhythmias commonly are evanescent, often disappearing unpredictably for long periods of time, in some cases years. If they recur when the athlete is not exercising, the arrhythmia may not be noted or may not produce significant symptoms. The same arrhythmia may minimally affect a competitive golfer but severely incapacitate other athletes, such as cross-country skiers, performing at peak physical effort. The athlete may not develop the arrhythmia during each sporting event."_


----------



## cougie uk (13 Jun 2021)

Mo1959 said:


> I haven’t looked closely at the ones we have. Is there anything to unlock them, like a code or something that you might need your phone to obtain? I am one of these people that still hardly carries mine and would hate to not be able to gain access if that was the case.


 Best check yours out but there are units that require you to call 999 and they give you the code to release the unit. 
The chance of survival drops 10% every minute without a defib according to my first aid instructor. So best carry a phone.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jun 2021)

presta said:


> Then think again, large quantities of exercise increase the risk of developing a heart arrhythmia. Exercise is just like food, good for you in moderation, harmful in excess.


I was very ill in 2012/13 and ever since then I have been able to put my heart into arrhythmia by excessive physical efforts. I'm okay up to (say) 90-95% effort but that last 5-10% can set it off. 

So far it has been just an unpleasant random 'fluttering', but it can go on for hours, or even over a day sometimes.


----------



## PaulB (13 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> I have zero interest in football but this incident made me think what a harsh game it can be. This young mans footballing career is likely over now. Football can suck you in build you up and spit you out just as quickly.


That was nothing to do with football though, it's exactly the sort of thing that could happen literally anywhere. Apparently, one in every 30,000 people have a condition that will not show up on any sort of cardiac testing but can and does emerge in the fittest people exerting themselves at sporting events. A senior Cardiologist was explaining this after the death of a runner at the London Marathon and he explained that things like this should be expected in events that have - co-incidentally, 30,000 participants because the numbers fit the facts perfectly.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jun 2021)

PaulB said:


> That was nothing to do with football though, it's exactly the sort of thing that could happen literally anywhere.


I know. But it did happen in football. My point was what is this highly paid footballer going to do now his career is over? Football has sucked all it can from him and now he'll be thrown on the scarp heap as far as football is concerned. Just very sad from a his personal perspective.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Another reason why everyone should know how to use a defibrillator.


The machine will instruct you on its proper use and won't work on a beating heart so you can't really do it wrong.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Jun 2021)

They even tell you what to do.


----------



## stephec (13 Jun 2021)

Still worth knowing how they work though, how would you know where to place the pads?


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

stephec said:


> Still worth knowing how they work though, how would you know where to place the pads?


It tells you and there is a diagram. 

Accuracy is not critical, you are basically trying to shoot an electrical current through the heart so pretty straightforward.


----------



## shep (13 Jun 2021)

Getting the thing to the patient is the issue, as already mentioned there is little time to act before it's too late.


----------



## stephec (13 Jun 2021)

Slick said:


> It tells you and there is a diagram.
> 
> Accuracy is not critical, you are basically trying to shoot an electrical current through the heart so pretty straightforward.


As has already been said though, time is of the essence and any delay, such as reading instructions, is something you definitely don't want in that situation.


----------



## Slick (13 Jun 2021)

stephec said:


> As has already been said though, time is of the essence and any delay, such as reading instructions, is something you definitely don't want in that situation.


Honestly, it takes seconds even for those with zero training. The machine speaks to you telling you what to do and when to do it and then completes a lot of checks whilst charging. Only when it is sure everything is right and no heartbeat can be detected will it send a charge through the heart. Everyone should know where their local one is and know how to use it but knowing the location and how to release it is far more important than knowing how to work it. I do understand your trepidation though but in an emergency you would be able to set the machine up.


----------



## stephec (13 Jun 2021)

I've had training on one a while back as I'm part of our local parkrun core team, you can understand why people who've never seen one before might panic though. 

Two and a half years ago my son had a cardiac arrest, I was with him in his room talking as normal when, without any warning he fell down as if he'd fainted. 

Luckily I didn't panic, probably because I didn't realise how serious it was, and checked his tongue before putting him into the recovery position, after not being able to wake him I dialled 999 and the operator talked me through a few things. 

I called down to Mrs Stephec to warn her about the ambulance when I was told to start CPR, she came up and started that as she'd been on a first aid course for work only a week before. 

Even though it was half eight on a Saturday night we had an ambulance and two cars arrive quickly and they took over and shocked him twice to get him going again. 

That's why I might sound a bit obsessive when it comes to knowing how to use a defib.


----------



## matticus (14 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> My point was what is this highly paid footballer going to do now his career is over? Football has sucked all it can from him and now he'll be thrown on the scarp heap as far as football is concerned. Just very sad from a his personal perspective.



I admire your sympathy for him, but what was "sucked from him", and in what way?
How is this different from the many people in regular jobs who get sick and lose their income?
Surely he is better off having earned a small fortune from the game, before this awful incident (final outcome unknown) ?


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jun 2021)

His talent which was used to further his club. Sure he was paid handsomely for it but It’s a bit different if you were earning perhaps a few hundred quid a week to a top player’s £40k a week to suddenly have your livelihood taken away.
I know many won’t have much sympathy for someone who has benefitted hugely from the game and in some ways neither do I but I was just pondering what effect it has on being a superstar to suddenly having to trade it for a ‘normal’ life.


----------



## Beebo (14 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> His talent which was used to further his club. Sure he was paid handsomely for it but It’s a bit different if you were earning perhaps a few hundred quid a week to a top player’s £40k a week to suddenly have your livelihood taken away.
> I know many won’t have much sympathy for someone who has benefitted hugely from the game and in some ways neither do I but I was just pondering what effect it has on being a superstar to suddenly having to trade it for a ‘normal’ life.


A sports stars working life is always going to be short. 15 years would be about average. 
Loads of players have career ending injuries. I dont know how long he has left on his Milan contract but that will still be paying him for a while yet.


----------



## Cirrus (14 Jun 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-57466276

I do wonder what goes through people's minds sometimes... Destroying a community defibrillator is just so senseless


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2021)

Cycleops said:


> His talent which was used to further his club. Sure he was paid handsomely for it but It’s a bit different if you were earning perhaps a few hundred quid a week to a top player’s £40k a week to suddenly have your livelihood taken away.
> I know many won’t have much sympathy for someone who has benefitted hugely from the game and in some ways neither do I but I was just pondering what effect it has on being a superstar to suddenly having to trade it for a ‘normal’ life.


Top players? 40k a week  …add a 0 to that for the truly top players…if not more (plus endorsements etc)!
I’m sure he’ll continue to have a career in football (management, coaching, punditry etc) even if he does have to retire from playing


----------



## stephec (14 Jun 2021)

Either him or his club, or possibly both, will have some kind of insurance policy to cover certain events which might well pay out here, although he's probably got more important things on his mind now.


----------



## DRM (14 Jun 2021)

Even doing CPR until a paramedic turns up is good, the rubbish that they put in films where the victim takes a huge gasp and comes round is stupid, just keeping the blood flowing helps, even if the victim does die, you tried, if you don’t try they definitely will die


----------



## Brandane (14 Jun 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was very ill in 2012/13 and ever since then I have been able to put my heart into arrhythmia by excessive physical efforts. I'm okay up to (say) 90-95% effort but that last 5-10% can set it off.
> 
> So far it has been just an unpleasant random 'fluttering', but it can go on for hours, or even over a day sometimes.


I am assuming that with your history of blood clots, you have had this arrhythmia checked out? I ask because I have an atrial fibrillation, an on-going thing for the last 25 years or so. I take 2 pills per day and it is fine, but even so I am careful with exercise. Or to put it another way, I don't even attempt to compete with other cyclists and keep at my own leisurely pace. 
When I was diagnosed with the AF, I was told that my heart was healthy, it was just the timing of it's beating that was out. Not a problem on it's own, they said, but if left unchecked the AF can cause blood clots, and you will know the possible consequences of that....


----------

